# MIT Guide to Lockpicking



## Slingshot Collective (Oct 14, 2016)

Slingshot Collective submitted a new file to the StP library:

MIT Guide to Lockpicking - By Ted the Tool



> This classic manual is a must for all beginning lock pickers. It focuses mainly on pin and tumbler locks, and touches lightly on tubular locks and wafer locks. Although this text is not entirely comprehensive on the subject, it does provide invaluable and humorously written information for those just beginning to learn this precious skill.
> 
> Unlike the other zines, this is laid out for printing 8.5×11, front and back.



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

